# New to Space Marines army list help?



## Kalivann (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi guys, new to the forums here wanted to say hi and ask a few questions. So I was planing on making a Space Marines heavy support/shooty list with a good deal of heavy support and long range weapons such as scouts maybe?

Anyway the one thing I really would want are whirlwinds but that's about it, if anyone could help me make up a list, around 2500 points that I could work up to that would rock, thanks guys 

also mods feel free to move this if it isn't in the right spot, thanks


----------

